# 14 week loss



## Starlight288

Hi,
I recently found out that my first pregnancy has resulted in a loss. I was 14 weeks along.
Two weeks ago I had a routine appointment and ultrasound which saw a liquid filled area above our baby's stomach. The midwife was not very specific but said it could be a cyst, leftover yolk sac or an enlarged bladder. She said nothing more and Doctor said we should return in 2 weeks. She also stated we could go to a neighboring hospital for a 2nd opinion.Which we did, Friday we went with hopes of finding out with this area above the stomach was. Instead we found a baby with no heartbeat. We are devastated. I'm looking for answers but as of now all we know is that the bladder was so dilated and blocked it couldn't empty. Meanwhile liquid filled our babies lungs. We tried to do an amnio but due to where the baby was positioned it ass not possible. We are attempting to try testing after my d&e Tuesday. 

If you made it this far thank you. My heart is with all of you here who have lost a child. The pain is awful.


----------



## Jkelmum

Sorry for your loss. I hope you get the answers as to why xx


----------



## LDC

I'm so sorry for your loss, it is the most awful time and experience to go through. 

Please keep talking to those that you can so you have support and there are a number of charities out there that are amazing and offer special support that you might need. 

I do hope you get the answers you need, the wait is the worst, and to some extent the answers won't bring comfort but it is definitely reassuring to know what happened to help you to process what is happening and to help with the grieving process.

Sending you lots of love x


----------



## Starlight288

Thank you both for your kind words!


----------



## Left wonderin

Starlight I'm so so sorry to read about the loss of your LO . It is devastating and a very difficult time . I lost my first LO at 12 almost 13 weeks . I had a scan on thurs all was well heart betting away . Two days later baby was gone . It is so Important you take the time to grieve . You will have good days and bad ones but I promise whilsts I know you are not ok now one day you will be again . Your LO will ALWAYS ALWAYS be with you in your heart . 

I thought I'd never again be pregnant , I was 40 and blessed against the odds to have gotten pg only to loose my miricle . Fast forward 4 years now 43.5 ..... 2 year old son and a 4 week old daughter . Don't loose hope . 

Take all the time you need to heal , duvet days if required lots of tears , tea and chocolate helped me . Slowly I started to notice that the good days started to outnumber the bad . It takes time , there is no rush ...... And your so right the pain is awful :(


----------



## Starlight288

Left wonderin said:


> Starlight I'm so so sorry to read about the loss of your LO . It is devastating and a very difficult time . I lost my first LO at 12 almost 13 weeks . I had a scan on thurs all was well heart betting away . Two days later baby was gone . It is so Important you take the time to grieve . You will have good days and bad ones but I promise whilsts I know you are not ok now one day you will be again . Your LO will ALWAYS ALWAYS be with you in your heart .
> 
> I thought I'd never again be pregnant , I was 40 and blessed against the odds to have gotten pg only to loose my miricle . Fast forward 4 years now 43.5 ..... 2 year old son and a 4 week old daughter . Don't loose hope .
> 
> Take all the time you need to heal , duvet days if required lots of tears , tea and chocolate helped me . Slowly I started to notice that the good days started to outnumber the bad . It takes time , there is no rush ...... And your so right the pain is awful :([/QUOTE
> 
> 
> You have no idea how much stories like yours help me!! I'm sure others can share in that. You give me so much hope in all these wonderful stories. It's truly helping me even early on.


----------



## smileyfaces

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## vermeil

*gentle hug* really sorry you lost your little one... please give yourself time to grieve.


----------



## Lynzi88

Omg I'm. So. Sorry for. Your loss &#128546;


----------



## Kmx

I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Starlight288

Thank you all for the kind words. It's been 1 month. Now waiting for first AF to try again.


----------



## tag74

So sorry. It's been exactly one month for me as well. I was just about 17 weeks. Thinking of you! :friends:


----------



## Starlight288

Tag- Thank you, same to you. How are you holding up? Are you trying again or putting it on hold?


----------



## tag74

I struggle. I do ok when not talking about Max or the experience. I know it will take some time.

We have two girls (16 and 3) and we've been wanting to adopt for awhile now. 

I think we are going to take birth control and try adoption! :) My adoption journal is in my signature. 

I've literally been pregnant for one full year. Max was my third loss. I attribute much of this past year due to my egg quality as I turn 42 in July.

How about you?


----------



## Starlight288

I'll be sure to check out your journal!! Best of luck on adoption!! We're going to try again after this first cycle . This was my first time being pregnant with no children on earth. I'm 33, so trying to get a move on!


----------



## tag74

I have every thing crossed for you! :friends:


----------



## Starlight288

Thank you that's very sweet... Same to you and your adoption progress!!


----------

